# One more down



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My goats just do not want my help all all!!! I am sure that is a good thing but I really like to at least be there.
I checked on ChaChaJr in the morning and she looked ready but she had been doing that for weeks. No goo or anything so I figured there was a day or two to go.
I would usually have checked again by noon but got busy. Then, around 1:30 I went out to let them in the pasture. There was a dry baby dozing in the sun. It looked so good I thought it was one of the older ones. Then I realized I did not recognize it. I saw ChaChaJr looking a bit frazzled in the barn. There was another one inside still wet.
I got a towel and dried it off and put her and the babies in a pen as she did not seem to know that she had two. She is a fairly young FF so I made sure she got acquainted with both of them. (All are doing fine now.)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, they are both :kidblue::kidblue: but that is okay. We need meat.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! Good timing so you could get her to bond with both!

You made me nervous for the one I left at home this morning that didn't quite look ready - probably should have arranged a lunch time check!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job ChaCha!!:balloons:


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats they are cute! Love the chocolate colour of that buck kid!!!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute babies!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are cute! Congrats!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations. They are adorable!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Adorable:kidblue:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are adorable


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Aw, they are totally adorable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I cannot believe how fast they are growing.


----------

